# Call recording for older Lumia phones



## Andrew[N] (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi everybody.
I own Lumia 735 and am trying to enable call recording feature on it (it seems to me that it's software, not hardware).
I found some registry values, which are maybe connected to this feature.


```
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings
```
There're three values here: PreferredRecordingApplication, RecordingFeatureDisabled, RecordingOff.


```
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\CallAndMessagingEnhancement
```
Here I have only Block&Filter parameters, but, I think, that call recording keys should probably be located here too.

Can anyone with Lumia 550/650/950 reply, what keys and values he has? I'm interested in that two hives, but if you'll find something else, it will be great.


----------



## Knight 3000 (Dec 4, 2016)

```
C:\>reg query HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings
reg query HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings



HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings
    AllowHomeNetworkSpecificDialStringsWhileRoaming    REG_DWORD    0x1
    AssistedDialSetting    REG_DWORD    0x0
    CallIDMatch    REG_DWORD    0x8
    ConferenceCallMaximumPartyCount    REG_DWORD    0x6
    ContinuousDTMFEnabled    REG_DWORD    0x1
    HideCallForwarding    REG_DWORD    0x1
    HomeNetworkSpecificDialStrings    REG_MULTI_SZ    *71\0*72\0*73
    PartnerAppProvisioningFilePath    REG_SZ    app://b6e3e590-9fa5-40c0-86ac-ef475de98e88/_default#/Launcher;component/MainPage.xaml
    PartnerAppTaskUri    REG_SZ    app://b6e3e590-9fa5-40c0-86ac-ef475de98e88/_default#/Launcher;component/MainPage.xaml
    PartnerImmediateDialStrings    REG_MULTI_SZ    ##634#\0##7820#\0##777#
    PartnerNonImmediateDialStrings    REG_MULTI_SZ    ##634\0##7820\0##777
    PersoUnlockCode    REG_SZ    ##782#
    PreferredRecordingApplication    REG_SZ    Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_8wekyb3d8bbwe
    RecordingFeatureDisabled    REG_DWORD    0x0
    ShowLongTones    REG_DWORD    0x0
    UseOKForUssdDialogs    REG_DWORD    0x0
    VideoCallingChargesMessage    REG_SZ
    VideoCallingChargesTitle    REG_SZ
    VideoCallingDescription    REG_SZ
    VideoCallingLabel    REG_SZ
    VoLTEAudioQualityString    REG_SZ
    PreferredCallUpgradeLineId    REG_SZ
    RecordingOff    REG_DWORD    0x0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\CallIDMatchOverrides
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PerLineSettings
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PhoneLineFactories
```


```
C:\>reg query HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\CallAndMessagingEnhancement
reg query HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\CallAndMessagingEnhancement

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\CallAndMessagingEnhancement\BlockingApp
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\CallAndMessagingEnhancement\CallOriginApp
```


----------



## dxdy (Dec 4, 2016)

call recording not possible because hardware, you not done anything with registry changes... people already tried...


----------



## karaki93 (Dec 4, 2016)

Andrew[N] said:


> Hi everybody.
> I own Lumia 735 and am trying to enable call recording feature on it (it seems to me that it's software, not hardware).
> I found some registry values, which are maybe connected to this feature.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



look in registry for this .....Phone/PhoneSettings  (sorry i forgot the path)
CallRecordingOff=
0 or 'False':Sets the call recording management app to Voice Recorder, which turns on the call recording feature.
1 or 'True':Sets the call recording management app to none, which turns off the call recording feature. This is the default OS Value.


----------



## saicon (Aug 22, 2018)

i did extract registry keys form 059x409 (rm-1104 global swap) firmware.

1. transform .ffu to .wim (use imgtowim.exe)

2. use 7zip to open wim

3. extract registry hive files (\windows\system32\config)

   SOFTWARE, SYSTEM

4. open regedit.exe

5. hive load, export .reg and hive unload

6. done.

I hope someone finds it.(something call recording for old lumia devices)


----------



## saicon (Aug 23, 2018)

i found something.

my device (lumia 635) has no below registry keys.

hklm\System\ResourcePolicyStore\ResourceSets\PolicySets\CallRecording

"CPU"="SoftCap10"
"ExternalResources"="CallRecording"
"Flags"="None"
"Importance"="30"
"IO"="10"
"Memory"="CallRecording"

---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------

found other..

hklm\System\ResourcePolicyStore\ResourceSets\Policies\ExternalResources\CallRecording
"AppService"=dword:00000001
"Microphone"=dword:00000001

hklm\System\ResourcePolicyStore\ResourceSets\Policies\Memory\CallRecording
"CommitLimit"=dword:0000000f
"HighNotificationThreshold"=dword:0000000c


----------

